# What is your favorite EZDrummer expansion for metal?



## venndi

Hi

I need some good expansion for metal, which expansion you recommend for metal, which your favorite? metal machine, metalheads, metal! or made of metal?


----------



## JEngelking

Among those I've only used Metal Machine. I like the sound of the drums a lot, and there's a nice selection of snares to choose from, although I'd personally like some more cymbal options. The ones Metal Machine comes with aren't bad though, but they do the job and I'm sure are suited to some people's tastes, I might end up buying another expansion eventually though to get some more cymbal options.


----------



## Noxon

I use a combination of Metal! and Metal Machine. The new EZX, Made of Metal is supposed to be killer as well, though I haven't used it yet.


----------



## venndi

Thanks!

I had read, that MM cymbals are not the best...are some expansion in EZX line, that have better, and it worth to buy for cymbals?
MM shells and cymbals from another expansion...


----------



## Noxon

venndi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had read, that MM cymbals are not the best...are some expansion in EZX line, that have better, and it worth to buy for cymbals?
> MM shells and cymbals from another expansion...



If it's worth it or not would be up to you. The expansions aren't that expensive ( about $40 USD). It comes down to personal preference and some experimentation. If you can, I would get both and start messing with combinations that you like. Personally, I like the MM cymbals better than the Metal! cymbals. The cymbals in general seem to be the weak point in all the EZX line, but you can make them useable with some tweaking. Here is a link to my SC, you can hear MM (snare & cymbals) and Metal! (Everything else). The songwriting isn't great, but it'll give you an idea what they can sound like. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/el-poopacabra[/SC]


----------



## BrOlav

I can tell you that Made of Metal is fantastic! Not only does it include some killer grooves and beats that are both fast/intense, but also some slow and heaaaaavy... And the sound, well... have you seen the promotional videos? It sounds massive!


----------



## russmuller

I think Metal Machine is incredible. They really captured some incredible drum tones in that pack.


----------



## Peter.F

I like Metal Machine for drums and Metal Foundry for cymbals. Each expansion has something unique to offer.


----------



## russmuller

I made these using Metal Machine:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/russell-muller/that-one-riff-demo-03[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/russell-muller/lie-to-me-demo-09[/sc]

Since the EZX packs are already processed, I took a minimalist approach. All that's been done to these drums is running multi-out through Slate's Virtual Tape Machine, the mono room channel is getting crushed through an 1176, and I've got most of the kit bussed over for parallel compression.

For the amount of effort it takes, these drums sound incredible.


----------



## guy in latvia

The room and cymbal sounds are unbeatable in Made of Metal, toms are fine, but I find the snare and kicks lacking. Metal machine is a good all around one, while Metal! as some really amazing kicks and toms. In the end, none of them are perfect but all can be used to get decent results. If I had to pick one, for the cymbals alone I would go for Made of Metal.


----------



## MrYakob

+1 for Made of Metal!


----------



## Masoo2

I've had good sucess with both the stock kit and the Metal! expansion. The stock kit IMO sounds great by itself, but the Metal! kit required a large amount of layering/combining different parts of the kit for me to get a solid kick and snare tone.

Not saying they are bad though, I prefer them over Metal Machine and Metalheads.


----------



## X14Halo

If you have the cash to throw around, I'd check out Addictive Drums 2. I'm a drummer and I find that I prefer the sounds of Addictive Drums.


----------



## elkinz

I just bought made of metal, and I think its really nice. The room sound in it is fantastic, but I like mixing the snare and kick from made of metal with the toms from metal machine. I think that's honestly the best way to get the best sound from ezdrummer - mix the kits together!

The velvet tone preset on made of metal reminds me a bit of Digital Bath by the Deftones. Its pretty cool man, I definitely give Metal machine and made of metal the thumbs up!


----------



## gordon_mlz

no love for the Metal Foundry? or is this an EZ discussion exclusively (i.e. not Superior) ?


----------



## Dana

I ended up with the obvious dkfh, and metal heads ezx. Metal heads doesn't have any useable drum patterns because they're all messhugah songs but I do really like the drum sounds they captured. The sonor samples are
Incredible imo


----------



## nicktao

Made of Metal is by far the greatest virtual drum pack I've ever heard.


----------



## elkinz

iv been using made of metal for the past few weeks and its god damn awesome. Just trying to figure out how to do multi outputs in Cubase 5 then I can mix tiny things into it that I like


----------



## giantchris

I usually use Metal Machine which I bought on recommendation from people on this forum and I like it. For my newer stuff which hasn't been released yet I've started experimenting with a Drumbus and I've been sending the kick/snare/toms to a seperate channel and distorting the .... out of them and mixing them back in while turning the cymbals and overheads up a bit on the main EZDrummer mixer and it sounds pretty damn amazing. I'm probably still going to get made of metal when it next goes on sale I'm a little low on cash right now.


----------



## Drezik27

I recently got the Metal! expansion which im really liking, in particular the Jason Suecof Death Metal Tom preset.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

I have metal machine and I think it sounds great


----------



## Zwag

Does anyone have any sort of ideas/helpful hints for someone trying to get into recording midi drums like this? Is EZ drummer just the ....? Cuz I see all sorts of people extolling it.


----------



## vent187

I use the built in modern kit and it sounds like this.

EDIT: EZ Drummer 2

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sameersuri187/mashrock[/SC]


----------

